

Building Better Bananas - wallflower
http://www.thegatesnotes.com/Topics/Development/Building-Better-Bananas

======
mohene1
Good post, someone the other posted an op-ed critiquing the Gates'
bioengineering programs. This article is more specific as to what is actually
happening.

